# Hopper 3 Joey 4k Controller - Input Button



## Ken429 (Apr 21, 2021)

Just switched from DirecTV to Dish. Looks like Dish has kept improving their hardware and software while DirecTV has stood still after AT&T took them over?! Glad I finally switched! 

Anyway, I'm getting greedy - the Dish Controller does a great job of controlling the Hopper 3, Sony 4K TV and to some extent the Denon Receiver. The only thing it does not seem to be able to do is change the Sony TV HDMI Input. In addition to the Hopper 3 I have a Amazon Fire TV Stick, and a Sony 4K Blu-ray Player connected via HDMI ports on the TV. What am I missing? I press one of the side buttons on the controller to select TV and then press the Input button on the side of the controller and all it does is reselect whatever was currently showing on the TV. Help appreciated.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what kind of controller you have ? model ? 
is it just remote control or something fancy with Siri/Alexa ?


----------



## Ken429 (Apr 21, 2021)

"Standard Dish Controller" model 54.0.


----------



## Ken429 (Apr 21, 2021)

Talked to the Dish installer and he said the Input button does not work on some (many) TV models. I've got two different vintage Sony TV's and the Input button does not work on either. The Dish remote will turn the TV's on and off and change the volume but will not cycle through the inputs. If there is a fix I sure would like to make it work - one less controller laying around!


----------



## Ken429 (Apr 21, 2021)

In case anybody's interested. I got the Hopper 3 Remote Control to switch Inputs on my Sony TV by doing the following:

Home>Menu>Settings>Remote Control>Advanced> Limited Mode>Off

Fairly obvious solution but buried pretty deep in the menu structure.
So much for the Dish Installer's knowledge base or forum help.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

IIRC, limited mode disables all channels from remote to TV except power. Volume/mute etc is rerouted to AUX device.


----------

